# Official Dorset Thread



## twentythreedom (Aug 7, 2016)

Hooray! Thread for all Dorset related stuff 

Who else is in Dorset? I know there's a few - Boudicca, Looby I know of, anyone else? 

I will be officially resident in DT4 from tomorrow


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2016)

Congratulations and good luck with the move tomorrow!


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 7, 2016)

Welcome!

When's the barbie?


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 7, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Welcome!
> 
> When's the barbie?


Soon, I'll definitely do something or other sociable and will let you know


----------



## Looby (Aug 7, 2016)

Welcome to Dorset. There's Miss Daisy too, in Bournemouth. Will be good to meet up as I completely failed at getting to Boudicca's meet.


----------



## stavros (Aug 8, 2016)

I had five years of my childhood just outside Sherborne, with many a summer trip down to Weymouth.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2016)

Love Dorset , have spent many holidays there.  Big up The Square and Compass  Arne , Portland, Weymouth (didn't particularly like Dorchester tbf )


----------



## ska invita (Aug 9, 2016)

Watch out for the jaspers (aka wopsys)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 9, 2016)

Dorset: Poundstretcher Cornwall spliced into a knock-off Devon


----------



## keybored (Aug 9, 2016)

They haven't invented motorways yet have they?


----------



## catinthehat (Aug 9, 2016)

I was born in Dorset, Spetisbury.  Idyllic childhood location at the time - late 50s and early 60s.  We actually had village outings where the entire village went on a bus to Lyme Regis or Sandbanks every year.  There were steam trains passing through until Beaching shut the station.  It was all conkers, blackberries, minnows, the watercress beds and going to Blandford to the Corn Exchange to buy butter.  (cinema/five woodbines/fish and chips/change from a shilling etc)


----------



## whoha (Aug 9, 2016)

Me.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 9, 2016)

It's official, I'm here


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 9, 2016)

Definitely going to this  eta: Tues / Wed next week

Weymouth Carnival

The Esplanade is about 200m from my house

Feels nice being able to say that tbh


----------



## xenon (Aug 9, 2016)

What's that big old style hotel on the sea front. The one with the columns? was there a couple of years ago just before Christmas. Queen Vic or something... Esplinade was alright, albeit grey and cold then...

Used to go to Weymouth a lot as a kid. I was briefly allergic to Dorset though for a while. Astmah like symptoms, Dr gave me the blue and brown enhalors. Different pollon.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 10, 2016)

Probably The Grand or something similar. I'll have a look tomorrow


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 10, 2016)

I've been in poole since moving here from Luton 16 yrs ago. Welcome


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 10, 2016)

renegadechicken said:


> I've been in poole since moving here from Luton 16 yrs ago. Welcome



Ah, you're still here then!  I remember your relationship thread - all went quiet.  Make sure you come to the next urban meetup.


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 10, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Definitely going to this  eta: Tues / Wed next week
> 
> Weymouth Carnival
> 
> ...


They do love a festival down here, although they can seem a bit meh when you're used to Notting Hill and Lambeth Country Show.

They also really like dressing up in costumes - do you have your pirate costume sorted yet?  When I met the mayor of Portland, he was dressed as a pirate.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 11, 2016)

I see that Weymouth and Portland voted 61% in favour of brexit on a 75% turnout 

Mind you Dorset is racist as fuck, Spymaster posted something to that effect recently

It is pretty white here tbf


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 11, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> They do love a festival down here, although they can seem a bit meh when you're used to Notting Hill and Lambeth Country Show.
> 
> They also really like dressing up in costumes - do you have your pirate costume sorted yet?  When I met the mayor of Portland, he was dressed as a pirate.


I'm going to go as a Somali pirate, with aviator shades, AK47, khat and a big spliff


----------



## Ponyutd (Aug 11, 2016)

Let's hope no one goes as a Navy Seal then.


----------



## Looby (Aug 11, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> I see that Weymouth and Portland voted 61% in favour of brexit on a 75% turnout
> 
> Mind you Dorset is racist as fuck, Spymaster posted something to that effect recently
> 
> It is pretty white here tbf


That's the bit that makes me want to leave, it's so right wing here. Very depressing. [emoji20]


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm sure I'll fit right in


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 11, 2016)

I've just come back from two days walking in northern Dorset along the Wessex Ridgeway. I walked 30 miles from Ludwell over Hambledon Hill through the Dorsetshire Gap ending up in the delightfully named village of Plush.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 11, 2016)

I think its quite rare to hear Dorset called 'Dorsetshire'


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 14, 2016)

whoha said:


> Me.


Where?


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 14, 2016)

xenon said:


> What's that big old style hotel on the sea front. The one with the columns? was there a couple of years ago just before Christmas. Queen Vic or something... Esplinade was alright, albeit grey and cold then...


The Royal


----------



## whoha (Aug 15, 2016)

DT, 6 more than yours.In the north.
I had lovely fish and chips in Weymouth last week from Bennett's.
Have you found the pie shop yet ?can recommend
It's called the lunch box,on westam road


----------



## whoha (Aug 16, 2016)

I checked, the pie shop is called food 2go now.
Had a lovely unexpected evening in Weymouth yesterday. Town was buzzing.Our entertainment was watching people trying to pick up the 50 pence piece some joker has stuck on the floor.
I love Weymouth I do.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 16, 2016)

Fuck 

UPDATED: Emergency services called to 'medium to large' rock fall at West Bay


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Fuck
> 
> UPDATED: Emergency services called to 'medium to large' rock fall at West Bay


Suspiciously soon after you move down there


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 16, 2016)

whoha said:


> DT, 6 more than yours.In the north.
> I had lovely fish and chips in Weymouth last week from Bennett's.
> Have you found the pie shop yet ?can recommend
> It's called the lunch box,on westam road


No, but I shall look it up  

I'm still a bit spun out about having finally got here tbf but so far so good #DorsetLyfe4Eva


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 16, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Suspiciously soon after you move down there


I'm saying nothing


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 17, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Fuck
> 
> UPDATED: Emergency services called to 'medium to large' rock fall at West Bay


So lucky no one was injured


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 21, 2016)

I think I may be settling in.  

Bournemouth Air Show is on and I have gone from being really excited about the Red Arrows to being slightly annoyed about the noise they make.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have a mate in Weymouth , plays in a band , they were sort of goth prog rock  he often plays at a place on the Esplanade


----------



## MrSki (Aug 21, 2016)

Man dies in rough seas off Sandbanks. 

Always thought it was pretty calm around there. 

Man dies in rough seas at Sandbanks - BBC News


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> I think I may be settling in.
> 
> Bournemouth Air Show is on and I have gone from being really excited about the Red Arrows to being slightly annoyed about the noise they make.


I bloody hate everything about the Air Festival or the Air Bastards weekend as it's known in our house. [emoji35]

Apart from the noise and not being able to bloody get anywhere, it's just a big military wankfest. Plus all the bloody recruitment for the forces. If they insist on having it, move it back to the bloody airport which is surrounded by farm land. 
God, I could rant about it all day. [emoji6]


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2016)

MrSki said:


> Man dies in rough seas off Sandbanks.
> 
> Always thought it was pretty calm around there.
> 
> Man dies in rough seas at Sandbanks - BBC News


There's quite a strong current there and he was apparently outside the safe swim zone. It's been bloody windy so I expect it was really rough. [emoji20]

My dad always used to take me in the sea when the red flag was up, we liked the stronger waves especially when I had my dinghy. So stupid!


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 21, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> I think I may be settling in.
> 
> Bournemouth Air Show is on and I have gone from being really excited about the Red Arrows to being slightly annoyed about the noise they make.


We had the Red Arrows the day before you did  They were brilliant. There was loads of boats anchored off the beach for the best, closest view - definitely going to do that next year! 

The carnival was great


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 21, 2016)

Looby said:


> I bloody hate everything about the Air Festival or the Air Bastards weekend as it's known in our house. [emoji35]





twentythreedom said:


> We had the Red Arrows the day before you did  They were brilliant. There was loads of boats anchored off the beach for the best, closest view - definitely going to do that next year!
> 
> The carnival was great



I watched & enjoyed the Red Arrows on Friday, but I live close to the sea, so had to listen to them twice more.  I suspect I might feel as Looby does a few years down the line.

The Typhoon was really cool though...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 21, 2016)

Looby said:


> There's quite a strong current there and he was apparently outside the safe swim zone. It's been bloody windy so I expect it was really rough. [emoji20]
> 
> My dad always used to take me in the sea when the red flag was up, we liked the stronger waves especially when I had my dinghy. So stupid!


Someone died in Jersey in the same storm... apparently from swimming while sea was really rough


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Someone died in Jersey in the same storm... apparently from swimming while sea was really rough


Yeah I saw that. [emoji20]


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 24, 2016)

Shop owner's shock after Swastika is painted on store in allegedly racially-motivated broad daylight attack


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 28, 2016)

There's definitely a fair few EDL etc types around Weymouth unfortunately.


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 28, 2016)

I've lived here 16 yrs and moved from Luton where I lived just off bury park. The racism down here is so obvious when you first move here and anything you try to do to change it is very hard.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 28, 2016)

Dorset Urban meet up is needed


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 28, 2016)

Beach barbecue?  Square & Compass?


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 28, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Beach barbecue?  Square & Compass?


Yes


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 28, 2016)

Both either all....I'm easily pleased


----------



## MrSki (Aug 28, 2016)

Well I am down in Dorset for the next two weeks. Hoping to be in Boscombe on Tuesday then calling in at Weymouth on my way back to Sherborne. So am up for it!


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 29, 2016)

Gimme a shout when you're coming to the endz (  it is the dodgy bit of weymouth tbf)


----------



## MrSki (Aug 29, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Gimme a shout when you're coming to the endz (  it is the dodgy bit of weymouth tbf)


There is a dodgy bit of Weymouth? Should I come tooled up?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 29, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Beach barbecue?  Square & Compass?


I love the Square and Compass


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 29, 2016)

Is now a good time to tell MrSki that Boscombe is the dodgy bit of Bournemouth?


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 29, 2016)

OK, how about this Saturday then?  On the assumption that some urbs have proper jobs. 

Definitely the pub and possibly some beach time if the weather is good.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 29, 2016)

I was at your steam fair yesterday.
Annual family tradition


----------



## MrSki (Aug 29, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Is now a good time to tell MrSki that Boscombe is the dodgy bit of Bournemouth?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 1, 2016)

I need to moan about the shitty bins - minging food waste bin emptied fortnightly and a crappy sack instead of a wheelie bin


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 1, 2016)

There's the Maritime Festival this weekend at Weymouth Harbour and also the Dorset County Show


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 1, 2016)

There are 41 entries in the Victoria Sandwich class of the Cake Competition apparently


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2016)

felixthecat said:


> I was at your steam fair yesterday.
> Annual family tradition


A few years ago I was driving in Dorset and came over a hill to see a massive city of tents and stuff  realised it was the steam fayre when I drove past the entrance . It was fucking huge !


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 1, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> There are 41 entries in the Victoria Sandwich class of the Cake Competition apparently


Get your cake on


----------



## whoha (Sep 1, 2016)

www.insideoutdorset.co.uk 
Happening soon


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 1, 2016)

Looby renegadechicken @missdaisy Fancy an urban meetup on Saturday in Weymouth?  I can pick people up on my way.


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 1, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> There are 41 entries in the Victoria Sandwich class of the Cake Competition apparently


I could win that.  I do a mean Vicky Sponge.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 1, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Looby renegadechicken @missdaisy Fancy an urban meetup on Saturday in Weymouth?  I can pick people up on my way.


*Miss Daisy*


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 1, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> I could win that.  I do a mean Vicky Sponge.


Fighting talk


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 10, 2016)

Good to see Boudicca and MrSki in Weymouth last weekend 

Pissing it down here today


----------



## Looby (Sep 10, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Looby renegadechicken @missdaisy Fancy an urban meetup on Saturday in Weymouth?  I can pick people up on my way.



Bugger, only just seen this. I'm not getting notifications when I'm tagged for some reason. I'll have a look at my settings later.


----------



## Looby (Sep 10, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Good to see Boudicca and MrSki in Weymouth last weekend
> 
> Pissing it down here today


Shit isn't it, the dogs are very pissed off because Mr Looby is waiting for it to stop to take them out.


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 10, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Good to see Boudicca and MrSki in Weymouth last weekend
> 
> Pissing it down here today


Good to see you  too.

I like Weymouth.  It's got more of a manly sailory air, although this may be due to there being a maritime festival on when I visited and much singing of sea shanties.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 10, 2016)

I am a manly sailor tbf


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 10, 2016)

Looby said:


> Shit isn't it, the dogs are very pissed off because Mr Looby is waiting for it to stop to take them out.


Should be brightening up about now


----------



## MrSki (Sep 10, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Good to see Boudicca and MrSki in Weymouth last weekend
> 
> Pissing it down here today





Boudicca said:


> Good to see you  too.
> 
> I like Weymouth.  It's got more of a manly sailory air, although this may be due to there being a maritime festival on when I visited and much singing of sea shanties.



Lovely to see both of you & thanks again for your hospitality.


----------



## renegadechicken (Sep 10, 2016)

Just got the notification too. Would be up for a meet though. See ms daisy a lot


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 11, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> I am a manly sailor tbf


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 11, 2016)

Francis Lengel always called me 'Pugwash'


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 11, 2016)

renegadechicken said:


> Just got the notification too. Would be up for a meet though. See ms daisy a lot



We might have to put you in charge of arranging this as my last attempt happened before you and Looby woke up to the thread. 

In other news, I am mortified that I have to go and see the Bay City Rollers on Friday.  I agreed to it in a weak moment a very long time ago, when I thought I could arrange to be out of the country by the time it came around.  This is what happens when you move to the sticks.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes let's organise a proper Dorset meet soon


----------



## renegadechicken (Sep 11, 2016)

I would concurr there's a fair few of us here


----------



## Looby (Sep 11, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> We might have to put you in charge of arranging this as my last attempt happened before you and Looby woke up to the thread.
> 
> In other news, I am mortified that I have to go and see the Bay City Rollers on Friday.  I agreed to it in a weak moment a very long time ago, when I thought I could arrange to be out of the country by the time it came around.  This is what happens when you move to the sticks.


 Where are you seeing them? [emoji1]


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 11, 2016)

Looby said:


> Where are you seeing them? [emoji1]


At the Tivoli in Wimborne.  Are you coming?


----------



## Looby (Sep 11, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> At the Tivoli in Wimborne.  Are you coming?


 No, it's such a shame but I can't make it. [emoji1] [emoji6]


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 11, 2016)

The Wimborne Tivoli  

That's how Dorset rolls


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Sep 12, 2016)

MrSki said:


> *Miss Daisy*


Sorry only just seen your post!!!


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 17, 2016)

Well we sang shang-a-lang as we ran with the gang, doin' doo wop be dooby do ay


----------



## Looby (Sep 17, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Well we sang shang-a-lang as we ran with the gang, doin' doo wop be dooby do ay


 Good night? [emoji1]

When we went there the night before for the Nick Cave film the (elderly) man on the door warned us that the first 6 or 7 minutes are a bit weird. He was telling everyone but couldn't understand why no-one was shocked and and laughed at the warning. Then the kiosk woman couldn't read the prices so the customers had to tell her what things cost. [emoji106]


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm only just outside Dorset, over the border in Hampshire, I was in Dorset twice this week


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 17, 2016)

Looby said:


> Good night? [emoji1]



I tried hard not to enjoy myself but actually it was quite a good laugh, Les managed to get the correct balance between taking the piss out of himself and giving the songs a bit of welly.  Lots of 50 year old women in tartan.  

One of my companions thought she was going to see Santana there tonight.  Carlos Santana in the Tivoli, Wimborne. 

I didn't know the Nick Cave film was on - please alert me to anything even slightly cool going on in Dorset...


----------



## Looby (Sep 17, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> I tried hard not to enjoy myself but actually it was quite a good laugh, Les managed to get the correct balance between taking the piss out of himself and giving the songs a bit of welly.  Lots of 50 year old women in tartan.
> 
> One of my companions thought she was going to see Santana there tonight.  Carlos Santana in the Tivoli, Wimborne.
> 
> I didn't know the Nick Cave film was on - please alert me to anything even slightly cool going on in Dorset...



I will!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 17, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> I think I may be settling in.
> 
> Bournemouth Air Show is on and I have gone from being really excited about the Red Arrows to being slightly annoyed about the noise they make.





Looby said:


> I bloody hate everything about the Air Festival or the Air Bastards weekend as it's known in our house. [emoji35]
> 
> Apart from the noise and not being able to bloody get anywhere, it's just a big military wankfest. Plus all the bloody recruitment for the forces. If they insist on having it, move it back to the bloody airport which is surrounded by farm land.
> God, I could rant about it all day. [emoji6]


Best not get annoyed to the extent this chap apparently did...

Man jailed for shining powerful torch at RAF jets flying over his home


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 17, 2016)

chainsawjob said:


> I'm only just outside Dorset, over the border in Hampshire, I was in Dorset twice this week


Good work  How was Dorset for you?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 17, 2016)

Went sailing from Portland to Durdle Door and back today, love the view of all that bit of coastline from offshore 

If any of you fancy coming sailing anytime let me know


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 18, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Went sailing from Portland to Durdle Door and back today, love the view of all that bit of coastline from offshore
> 
> If any of you fancy coming sailing anytime let me know


Dorset is a lovely place - still got some pebbles that I nicked from either Lulworth Cove or Chesil Beach that had signs forbidding theft.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Dorset is a lovely place - still got some pebbles that I nicked from either Lulworth Cove or Chesil Beach that had signs forbidding theft.


It's rock-teefing bastards like you that created the big hole in Durdle Door


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 18, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's rock-teefing bastards like you that created the big hole in Durdle Door


Yeah, sorry about that.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 18, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Good work  How was Dorset for you?


I like Dorset a lot, must explore more


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 18, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Dorset is a lovely place - still got some pebbles that I nicked from either Lulworth Cove or Chesil Beach that had signs forbidding theft.


Chesil beach. 18 miles of enormous pebble bank, you'd think they could spare a few


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 18, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Chesil beach. 18 miles of enormous pebble bank, you'd think they could spare a few


Bloody awful place to walk along though - murder on the ankles with all the slidey shifty pebbles. So I was doing a public service by removing some.


----------



## renegadechicken (Sep 18, 2016)

I guess if poole floods I'll be partly to blame as my pond has a stone wall made from rocks from the sea defences in baiter park


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 18, 2016)

My house is 2 ft below sea level, if I get flooded you and mow are in trouble


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 18, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> My house is 2 ft below sea level, if I get flooded you and mow are in trouble


Just build a three foot wall round your house, and you'll be OK then.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Just build a three foot wall round your house, and you'll be OK then.


If  only there were some large pebbles and that he could source .


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 18, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Of only there were some large pebbles and that he could source .


He could steal some from sea defences further up the coast.


----------



## Looby (Sep 18, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> He could steal some from sea defences further up the coast.


No he can't, I'm further up the coast. [emoji35]


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 18, 2016)

Looby said:


> No he can't, I'm further up the coast. [emoji35]


Is there a place on that part of the coast that's expendable? If not he might just have to go to B & Q for his building materials.


----------



## Looby (Sep 18, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Is there a place on that part of the coast that's expendable? If not he might just have to go to B & Q for his building materials.


Hampshire. [emoji6] Although there's some debate over where the border belongs.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 26, 2016)

When are we having a Dorset meet then my loves? 

I'm fucking LOVING living here, best thing I've done for years


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 26, 2016)

Just set a date, then wait for the other Dorseteers to pop up on the thread about a week after the event.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2016)

[emoji1] Set a date then PM me in case I don't see it!


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 26, 2016)

Will you all be arsed enough to come to Weymouth? I can accommodate guests if necessary


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 26, 2016)

I could get the train down. Give me a further opportunity to erode the sea defences.


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2016)

I can get to Weymouth.


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 26, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Will you all be arsed enough to come to Weymouth? I can accommodate guests if necessary


I too can get to Weymouth.

Just set a date.  Or maybe give us a choice of two dates


----------



## renegadechicken (Sep 30, 2016)

2 dates sound good to me


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 30, 2016)

Consecutive days eg a Fri and Sat or different weekends? 

How about early November?


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 30, 2016)

I reckon a Saturday daytime/evening meet has the best chance of success as we will probably need to entice in a few non-Dorseteers in to make up the numbers. So maybe either Saturday 29th October or 5th November?

Bonfire night! What do sailors do for Bonfire night?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 30, 2016)

There's fireworks on the beach on bonfire night 

Could take my boat out and anchor just off the beach to get the best view and be pirates


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Bonfire night! What do sailors do for Bonfire night?



Unspeakable things, I'd wager.


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 30, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> There's fireworks on the beach on bonfire night
> 
> Could take my boat out and anchor just off the beach to get the best view and be pirates


I'm now VERY excited and already designing my pirate costume.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 30, 2016)

What about all you other randoms?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> What about all you other randoms?


Manchester is a bit far - could you pick me up? You could sail down the Manchester Ship Canal.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 30, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> What about all you other randoms?


It is a weekend off. could trek it from Berkshire!


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 30, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Manchester is a bit far - could you pick me up? You could sail down the Manchester Ship Canal.


I think the bridge / mast interface issue may be insurmountable tbh


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 30, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Unspeakable things, I'd wager.


Yeah that's Weymouth in a nutshell


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 1, 2016)

renegadechicken Looby chainsawjob *Miss Daisy*


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 1, 2016)

MrSki said:


> It is a weekend off. could trek it from Berkshire!


We will eventually persuade you to move down here...


----------



## Looby (Oct 1, 2016)

Either weekend is good for me. I still didn't get a tag though, odd. I've followed the thread now so won't miss anything. [emoji106]


----------



## renegadechicken (Oct 2, 2016)

I also fucking love living here no matter what happens in my personal life it's an awesome place. 5th November sounds good to me I'll have money then as it's 5 days after payday


----------



## renegadechicken (Oct 2, 2016)

I can also pester miss daisy as unknown to us till last year we work together


----------



## renegadechicken (Oct 2, 2016)

A lovely autumn Sunday at the stour in bournemouth


----------



## Looby (Oct 2, 2016)

renegadechicken said:


> I can also pester miss daisy as unknown to us till last year we work together


And I can pick both your brains about work. Lucky you. [emoji6]


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks for tagging me Boudicca, I know I can't make the weekend of the 5th November, but the weekend before may be a possible, but I've got quite a lot on in October and November, so can I just put myself down as a maybe for now? Thanks twentythreedom, would be good to visit Weymouth


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2016)

So what's the plan, people? Who's in?


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Oct 27, 2016)

renegadechicken said:


> I can also pester miss daisy as unknown to us till last year we work together


Hmmmmmm.....which is ever so awkward since you mentioned the nekkid thread!!!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 3, 2016)

This weekend is a no go by the looks of it, you slack bastards 

When is a good date for weymouth meet up? Let's organise something properly this time


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 3, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> This weekend is a no go by the looks of it, you slack bastards
> 
> When is a good date for weymouth meet up? Let's organise something properly this time



You lot are as bad as us Northerners.  

Can't organise a piss up in a brewery.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 3, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You lot are as bad as us Northerners.
> 
> Can't organise a piss up in a brewery.


It's a poor show tbf, but I will make sure the Dorset massive sort it out


----------



## MrSki (Nov 3, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You lot are as bad as us Northerners.
> 
> Can't organise a piss up in a brewery.


Credit to alsoknownas who did organise a piss up in a brewery.  By Urban standards not as easy as it sounds!


----------



## Looby (Nov 4, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> This weekend is a no go by the looks of it, you slack bastards
> 
> When is a good date for weymouth meet up? Let's organise something properly this time


We are pretty rubbish at this. [emoji1]


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 4, 2016)

I did manage to organise a pretty decent Dorset meet up. The key to success is not expecting anyone from Dorset itself to actually turn up.


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 4, 2016)

January/February? Nice to have things to look forward to after Christmas  I'm a bit chokka this side of Christmas.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 4, 2016)

My suggestion would be that we have a very straightforward pub meet up in Poole before Christmas, which would give the shirkers no excuse for not coming and that we plan a more significant meet up in Weymouth for Jan/Feb.


----------



## Looby (Nov 4, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> My suggestion would be that we have a very straightforward pub meet up in Poole before Christmas, which would give the shirkers no excuse for not coming and that we plan a more significant meet up in Weymouth for Jan/Feb.


Reckon I could make it to Poole. [emoji106]

I have very little planned in December except The Levellers on the 9th and The Wonder Stuff on the 16th. Yes, it's 90s month! [emoji1]


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm up for Poole


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm in London 19/20th, otherwise I'm around.  twentythreedom any dates you can't make?  Looby, your turf, any suggestions for a venue?  chainsawjob you can stop at mine if you are too drunk to get home


----------



## Looby (Nov 4, 2016)

There are loads of pubs in the old town and along the quay so we could do a mini pub crawl. Might be best not to make it too close to xmas because of office parties.


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 5, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> you can stop at mine if you are too drunk to get home



 

First or second Saturday in December, 3rd or 10th?


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 5, 2016)

chainsawjob said:


> First or second Saturday in December, 3rd or 10th?


We just need to hear from twentythreedom as I know he is doing some DJing and Saturday might not be a good night.  3rd would be better I think as Christmas will be starting by 10th.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2016)

I think I can do either night


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 5, 2016)

10th might not be possible for me now, so the 3rd sounds good


----------



## Looby (Nov 5, 2016)

3rd is good for me, just after payday too.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks like we have a date and a location, just need to decide on a starting place and a time.  

I'd like to veto the bloody awful Wetherspoons which my friend keeps dragging me to - there has to be something better than this.  The Lord Nelson maybe?  renegadechicken *Miss Daisy* ?


----------



## Looby (Nov 5, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Looks like we have a date and a location, just need to decide on a starting place and a time.
> 
> I'd like to veto the bloody awful Wetherspoons which my friend keeps dragging me to - there has to be something better than this.  The Lord Nelson maybe?  renegadechicken *Miss Daisy* ?


Yeah the Wetherspoons is shit. I'm ashamed to say I've been refused service in there for being too drunk. I didn't even think that was possible. [emoji33] 
The stable down the end is nice for cider lovers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2016)

Looby said:


> I'm ashamed to say I've been refused service in there for being too drunk.


----------



## renegadechicken (Nov 6, 2016)

Got thrown out of the lord nelson last time I was in there about 4 months ago for big an obnoxious drunk.......


----------



## renegadechicken (Nov 6, 2016)

But 3rd is great for me...I'll pester miss daisy tomorrow at work


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 7, 2016)

renegadechicken said:


> But 3rd is great for me...I'll pester miss daisy tomorrow at work


Better check which pubs she is barred from before we finally set a venue...


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Better check which pubs she is barred from before we finally set a venue...


Are you sure you want the locals to turn up for this one? [emoji1]


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Better check which pubs she is barred from before we finally set a venue...


You don't have time - just list the ones she's allowed in


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 13, 2016)

You are in charge of this twentythreedom so you now have to start a separate thread with the date in the title and create great excitement around the event by offering to buy everyone a beer.  Or something.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2016)

I was born in Bournemouth Dorset when Bournemouth, was in Bournemouth (according to my birth certificate).
They also wrote my middle name as 'fames' instead of James.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 13, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> You are in charge of this twentythreedom so you now have to start a separate thread with the date in the title and create great excitement around the event by offering to buy everyone a beer.  Or something.


What??! I'm in charge of Weymouth meet next year I thought  Can I delegate


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 13, 2016)

Sigh.  OK.

The Stable looks a bit trendy for an urban meet up.  How about the Portsmouth Hoy?  It has good reviews and is supposed to look like a ship inside.  Actually it doesn't matter much if we are pub crawling, we just need a place to start.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 26, 2016)

Right, are we doing this?  Looby renegadechicken chainsawjob *Miss Daisy* MrSki ?  Otherwise me and twentythreedom will have to rope in some random locals for the traditional 'urbanites drunk in a pub' shot.

7:30 next Saturday 3rd December in the Portsmouth Hoy in Poole.

I will also endeavour to bring along my Syrian refugee lodger, if he can escape from his job in Poundland in time.


----------



## Looby (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes, I'm up for it. Will see if ex-urb madamv is free.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 26, 2016)

Count me in 

Boudicca is there any chance of a bed for the night if needed?


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 26, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Count me in
> 
> Boudicca is there any chance of a bed for the night if needed?


Yes, of course, although I do have paying guests in one of my rooms so if you are drunk, you will need to be QUIETLY drunk...


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 26, 2016)

Looby said:


> Yes, I'm up for it. Will see if ex-urb madamv is free.


I'd love to see her again if she is free.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 26, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Yes, of course, although I do have paying guests in one of my rooms so if you are drunk, you will need to be QUIETLY drunk...


Fantastic, thanks


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 26, 2016)

You are welcome to stay too chainsawjob.  If so, twentythreedom can stay in the sewing room and you can have the posh room upstairs.


----------



## Looby (Nov 26, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Yes, of course, although I do have paying guests in one of my rooms so if you are drunk, you will need to be QUIETLY drunk...


If he's being a loud drunk, we have a spare room. I'll just have to explain to Mr Looby why I'm bringing someone from the internet home. [emoji1]


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 26, 2016)

My Syrian lodger is very excited to be meeting a group of random people from the internet.  

I have explained that you have form for bad behaviour but he is still determined to come.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 28, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> My Syrian lodger is very excited to be meeting a group of random people from the internet.
> 
> I have explained that you have form for bad behaviour but he is still determined to come.


Does he drink?


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 28, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Does he drink?


I don't think so, but he's very happy to be going to an 'typical English' social gathering in the pub.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 28, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> I don't think so, but he's very happy to be going to an 'typical English' social gathering in the pub.


I'm sure it'll be fine. What could possibly go wrong? 

How good is his English BTW?


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 28, 2016)

Worry not, he spent 6 months in the UK in his 20s and used to work as a tour guide across the Middle East & Turkey.  He is smart, speaks good English and is generally sociable and very good company.  That said, he has had a pretty tough time here and really does need a bit of warmth & kindness.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 28, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Worry not, he spent 6 months in the UK in his 20s and used to work as a tour guide across the Middle East & Turkey.  He is smart, speaks good English and is generally sociable and very good company.  That said, he has had a pretty tough time here and really does need a bit of warmth & kindness.


Will be good to meet him


----------



## chainsawjob (Dec 2, 2016)

Sorry I'm not going to make this now, pm incoming Boudicca


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 3, 2016)

renegadechicken *Miss Daisy* are you coming along tonight?


----------



## Looby (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm sick! I'm so sorry, was really looking forward to this but I've woken up with Mr Looby's cold. 

I could probably come out and try to kill it with tequila but I've got a heavy uni week next week so can't risk it. 
[emoji20]


----------



## renegadechicken (Dec 6, 2016)

Ahhh bugger only just saw this post.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Dec 21, 2016)

Sorry just seen this too!! Hope you had a fab time x


----------



## paul russell999 (Jan 31, 2017)

Just seen this thread... (based in Weymouth)


----------



## dm1 (Mar 16, 2017)

I grew up in Weymouth, having not been back for 20 years, what a dump! It was never perfect, but it looks so neglected now - nobody seems to give a toss and everywhere is just wasteland and junk. I really don't know what the council tax is being spent on, but sure as hell isn't anything the residents are benefitting from!
Used to be jeckyl and hyde town back then. Old people and pleasentries during the day and when nght fell we all came out and started getting drunk and and trying to kill each other - it was ok!
Shame to see it all going down hill.


----------



## paul russell999 (Mar 16, 2017)

dm1 said:


> I grew up in Weymouth, having not been back for 20 years, what a dump!



Oh, it's not too bad. Quite a few closed down shops though. Closing down the (purpose built) tourist office was a massive mistake. What, in particular, didn't you like on your visit?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 16, 2017)

paul russell999 said:


> Just seen this thread... (based in Weymouth)


Where in Weymouth? I'm in the Park District

In other news... This is the UK's best beach according to TripAdvisor

Good to see that 3 of the top ten beaches are in Dorset


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 16, 2017)

dm1 said:


> I grew up in Weymouth, having not been back for 20 years, what a dump! It was never perfect, but it looks so neglected now - nobody seems to give a toss and everywhere is just wasteland and junk. I really don't know what the council tax is being spent on, but sure as hell isn't anything the residents are benefitting from!
> Used to be jeckyl and hyde town back then. Old people and pleasentries during the day and when nght fell we all came out and started getting drunk and and trying to kill each other - it was ok!
> Shame to see it all going down hill.


Neglected how / where exactly? Everywhere isn't wasteland and junk IMO/IME - bloody fantastic place, but I'm a recent incomer from That There London so probably know fuck all tbf


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh yeah and we need to organise the thread meet up soon


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes, spring is here.


----------



## Looby (Mar 18, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> Where in Weymouth? I'm in the Park District
> 
> In other news... This is the UK's best beach according to TripAdvisor
> 
> Good to see that 3 of the top ten beaches are in Dorset


I'm surprised Bournemouth is there (which many consider to be Hampshire) and not sandbanks. St Brelades Bay in Jersey is an amazing beach. My friend got married there, I kind of hate jersey but I loved that beach.


----------



## dm1 (Mar 21, 2017)

paul russell999 said:


> Oh, it's not too bad. Quite a few closed down shops though. Closing down the (purpose built) tourist office was a massive mistake. What, in particular, didn't you like on your visit?



When I used to live there things were .....cared for more....can't put my finger on it really. Just seemed unkempt - don't mind it being rough, thats the homely part but fields that were once used now wasteland, Everything just seems to be closed up, screwed up and looking sad. Maybe its just the passage of time?



twentythreedom said:


> Neglected how / where exactly? Everywhere isn't wasteland and junk IMO/IME - bloody fantastic place, but I'm a recent incomer from That There London so probably know fuck all tbf



I guess if you have seen what is there now, you may not have seen the small amount of pride it had before, the rest is really mentioned above.



Looby said:


> I'm surprised Bournemouth is there (which many consider to be Hampshire) and not sandbanks. St Brelades Bay in Jersey is an amazing beach. My friend got married there, I kind of hate jersey but I loved that beach.



Just regarding Weymouth beach - they lost it decades ago. Let me briedly explain......Preston sea wall used to be breached every winter. Cars and lorries would be buried in pebbles and the road closed for weeks. So they built sea defences you see today (the previous 'beach' of shingle along there was half the width it is now - just a strip really. In building this defence, the sea attacked further down the seafront and all the sand was washed away save for a few metres near the pavilion where it got stuck. The previously deep and golden sands of Weymouth were lost for good and replaced with shingle.

So now, every season the lorries arrive.....carrying sand and the winter shingle is replaced with sand from the local builders yard, and every morning drivers with dozers push and rake it all up the other end......So!......want to see the sands of Weymouth? Jewsons is the place to go!

It DID get second place in this farcical 'most violent seaside town in the uk' once I seem to recall. On the basis you could buy a gun in under 3 minutes, Brighton achieved it in 2. They obviously didnt ask the right people! It was always a Jekyl and hyde town- Ice cream and Hankies by day, knives and Guns by night but that is what we grew up with so never really noticed. But for all that it was cleaner than now.

Oh! And who the F~~~ moved Ridgeway Hill? Where did the bend go? How do you get to  Beirut now?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 21, 2017)

Sounds like I've turned up from London just in time to gentrify the fuck out of the place 

My impression differs from yours - the council are really on it keeping the place clean ime

There are loads of sketchy people but seaside towns always attract all the nutters and criminals.

Re the sand, I walk my dog on the beach every day, you're wrong about the council bringing it in cos just last week they finished seasonal preparations - by digging sand up from just beyond the low water line and dumping it in huge piles just above the highest water line then bulldozing it all from there to the rest of the beach to make it all flat, clean, lovely and beach like  I witnessed it from start to finish, took over a week in total. They did a really good job, it looks great. I'll get a picture tomorrow.

The sand is natural, and the council do in fact occasionally sell some of it - because it has long been known to be some of the very finest and cleanest sand in the UK Thus we are the home of sandsculpting, and there's this brilliant place too -

 

IT'S LITERALLY SAND


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 21, 2017)

UPDATE: Work begins to beautify Weymouth Beach



We have the BEST beach in the UK - but what's being done to spruce up the town centre?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 22, 2017)

Weymouth beach earlier today with lots of lovely sand


----------



## dm1 (Mar 23, 2017)

They may have changed their systems over the years, but I used to watch the lorries dumping the sand ready for summer, and it didn't come from further up.....supplied by a mates' father. He used to make a packet out of that and it was a bonus point in the year as he bought a new toy ...sunseeker yacht was the last one i knew of. He'd take it to Alderney on auto pilot to go fishing. lol! He is probably passed on now, not seen them for many years.

As for the council, you can only go by the results you see - and currently it looks neglected and downtrodden. No arguments, its' shabby! Had friends in the council so I know what goes on at council meetings.....lol....to be fair, it is the same in Westminster, only they put it in cakes.

Like I say, I no longer recognise the town. Things may have changed, I may see more than you are it is gradual to a resident - to me its' a shock! I liked its' Jeckyl and Hyde character, it was home. Now, to me, it looks tired and done. It says 'Nobody Cares' It is a shame!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 16, 2017)

Right, Dorset urbs, we need to organise a meet. I suggest Weymouth in a few weeks. Any suggestions for dates?


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 16, 2017)

They won't turn up you know.

Anyway, according to the Echo, we are now competing with Brixton  - Dorset has just run its first artisan gin cruise.  All we need is 10 bottles of gin and a boat and we're away.

Now where could we lay our hands on a boat....


----------



## Looby (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm free weekends after 15th may apart from weekends of 3/4 and 10/11 of June. 

I will do my absolute best to come to this one but I totally appreciate that you should not plan a date around me because I'm so unreliable. [emoji1]


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 16, 2017)

OK I'm going to suggest some dates for the summer and see what the response is


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 20, 2017)

Can't do either of the May bank holiday weekends, but maybe something middle of May or first half of June. I hope to make it this time  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 20, 2017)

Just seen your tagline twentythreedom. I had a less than successful weekend on Portland... vomiting toddler, a fireplace that smoked out the whole house, and grim weather. Interesting place though, felt quite northern with the spoil heaps and terraced houses, iirc.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 20, 2017)

chainsawjob said:


> Just seen your tagline twentythreedom. I had a less than successful weekend on Portland... vomiting toddler, a fireplace that smoked out the whole house, and grim weather. Interesting place though, felt quite northern with the spoil heaps and terraced houses, iirc.


Sorry to hear about your weekend. Portland is amazing, really very odd, quirky but also beautiful and stunning  Some very strange people there too. Did you go to the Bill?


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 20, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> Sorry to hear about your weekend. Portland is amazing, really very odd, quirky but also beautiful and stunning  Some very strange people there too. Did you go to the Bill?


I didn't see it in the best light on that occasion really (February  )   Yes, went to the Bill, and I remember a little cove that was nice that we walked down to, plus the end of Chesil Beach.  And finding the prison (looks like a castle?) imposing. This was 10+ years ago though.  Also watched some sailing there since.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 20, 2017)

chainsawjob said:


> I didn't see it in the best light on that occasion really (February  )   Yes, went to the Bill, and I remember a little cove that was nice that we walked down to, plus the end of Chesil Beach.  And finding the prison (looks like a castle?) imposing. This was 10+ years ago though.  Also watched some sailing there since.


Church Ope Cove? (SSSSSHH!! Don't tell anyone!) 

What sailing?


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 20, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> Church Ope Cove? (SSSSSHH!! Don't tell anyone!)
> 
> What sailing?



Yes, I think that was it!

Optimist Nationals, hundreds of them, couldn't see the water for boats   Before the Olympics were there I think.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 20, 2017)

chainsawjob said:


> Yes, I think that was it!
> 
> Optimist Nationals, hundreds of them, couldn't see the water for boats   Before the Olympics were there I think.


Optimists are pretty fast tbf


----------



## twentythreedom (May 8, 2017)

I've had an idea  I could bring my boat to Poole


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 10, 2017)

Looby said:


> I'm surprised Bournemouth is there (which many consider to be Hampshire) and not sandbanks. St Brelades Bay in Jersey is an amazing beach. My friend got married there, I kind of hate jersey but I loved that beach.


It's not the best jersey beach though although it is pretty


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 10, 2017)

Anyway I came to post this
 
Oi Dorset, don't go poaching our London nurses .  Luring them there with a nice beach or three


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2017)

Who'd be up for a meet in Poole? Could park my boat at the Town Quay or Yacht Haven. Would be a laugh I reckon


----------



## Looby (May 11, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> It's not the best jersey beach though although it is pretty


I have been to others but a long time ago. Its a beautiful island but I wish my bezzer would come home so I don't have to go there anymore. [emoji106]


----------



## Looby (May 11, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> Who'd be up for a meet in Poole? Could park my boat at the Town Quay or Yacht Haven. Would be a laugh I reckon


Yes!


----------



## chainsawjob (May 13, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> Who'd be up for a meet in Poole? Could park my boat at the Town Quay or Yacht Haven. Would be a laugh I reckon


Yes


----------



## Boudicca (May 13, 2017)

There's a Seven Seas Festival on next Sunday in Poole.

Seven Seas Festival - What's On Sunday

I will be heading for the 'Caribbean Boat' stage and can vouch for Afrotallawah, the band on at 3:30.  Then running on to the 'Rio carnival' stage to catch the last of the Latino combination.  I will be going nowhere near the 'Ed Sheeran Experience'. 

If anyone fancies coming along and meeting up, let me know!


----------



## Boudicca (May 13, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> Who'd be up for a meet in Poole? Could park my boat at the Town Quay or Yacht Haven. Would be a laugh I reckon


Just set a date, I will come and will drag chainsawjob with me, and we'll give Looby her last chance to prove she exists outside of the virtual world.

Actually I think we could probably persuade MrSki to come down, he may be in need of some R&R.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 13, 2017)

Boudicca said:


> Just set a date, I will come and will drag chainsawjob with me, and we'll give Looby her last chance to prove she exists outside of the virtual world.
> 
> Actually I think we could probably persuade MrSki to come down, he may be in need of some R&R.


Good plan. I'm at sea at the moment but will be home tomorrow night, will look at dates then


----------



## Looby (May 13, 2017)

Boudicca said:


> Just set a date, I will come and will drag chainsawjob with me, and we'll give Looby her last chance to prove she exists outside of the virtual world.
> 
> Actually I think we could probably persuade MrSki to come down, he may be in need of some R&R.


[emoji1] I really do want to meet you all!


----------



## Boudicca (May 13, 2017)

Looby said:


> [emoji1] I really do want to meet you all!


It's really annoying as colacubes was telling me in the pub the other day how nice you are!


----------



## Looby (May 13, 2017)

Boudicca said:


> It's really annoying as colacubes was telling me in the pub the other day how nice you are!


Aww, that's nice of her!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 4, 2017)

I've made page 3 of the Dorset Echo today


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 4, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> I've made page 3 of the Dorset Echo today


I heard you were topless!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 4, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> I heard you were topless!




Ya fucker


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 4, 2017)

How's yer yacht ? twentythreedom 
- where are you moored now ? (after nicking the l/boat's buoy on Sunday) 
I do hope she's easy to fix, that de-masting could have been nasty !


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 4, 2017)

StoneRoad said:


> How's yer yacht ? twentythreedom
> - where are you moored now ? (after nicking the l/boat's buoy on Sunday)
> I do hope she's easy to fix, that de-masting could have been nasty !


Got her back to Portland today 

No significant damage to deck or hull but everything deck upwards is gone or knackered


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 4, 2017)

Hope you can get her fixed soon.


----------



## Looby (Jul 4, 2017)

Bloody hell, I saw the video earlier. Glad no one was hurt!


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 9, 2017)

I ventured into Bournemouth town centre yesterday and had one of those 'I feel like I'm on holiday and I live here' moments.  The sun was out despite a weather forecast to the contrary, Bournemouth Square was buzzing, the gardens were full of cheer leaders of varying sizes practising for the competition going on at the BIC, and my friends were doing a carnival dance display on the steps of the Pavilion.


----------



## Looby (Jul 9, 2017)

I don't particularly like bournemouth at times but it has got a really good atmosphere in the summer. It's fucking carnage at night though!


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 9, 2017)

Looby said:


> I don't particularly like bournemouth at times but it has got a really good atmosphere in the summer. It's fucking carnage at night though!


Yes, I always tell my Airbnb guests that there are better places to be than the town centre on a Friday or Saturday night.  But daytime by the pier is good.


----------



## Supine (Jul 9, 2017)

Blimey twentythreedom what's being going on? Boat adventures? Pirates?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 9, 2017)

Supine said:


> Blimey twentythreedom what's being going on? Boat adventures? Pirates?


Boat adventures. Went round the Channel Islands for a week with a mate, then did the Round The Island Race and was heading from Gosport back to Portland when the port chainplate fitting (the bit that the wires that hold the mast up attach to) sheared, causing the whole rig to collapse. Massively rare and completely unforeseeable. Luckily no one hurt and no major damage to hull or deck - just 10 or 15K's worth of mast / boom / standing rigging / running rigging / new sails / masthead lights and instruments cut free and despatched to the deep  Video on Swanage Lifeboat website (2nd July) 

All in the hands of the insurers now - they have been extremely helpful and are on the case tbf - so hopefully she will be refitted and back sailing within a few months. She's a rare 1984 cruiser-racer so everything will have to be custom built.

She's gonna be the Six Million Dollar Man of yachts 

"We have the technology to rebuild her" 

My plan of sailing round to Poole for a Dorset urbs meet is scuppered 

Meet up at mine in say September, bbq maybe?

We all must get something organised soon


----------



## Supine (Jul 9, 2017)

Damn man, sorry to hear that. Apart from the missing bits it looks like a beautiful boat. Just the kind of thing I want


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 19, 2017)

Random Portlander walking (  )  his parrot earlier

#DorsetLyfe


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 22, 2017)

If I set a date for a bbq in September which of you miscreants will show up? We need to get this sorted


----------



## MrSki (Jul 27, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> If I set a date for a bbq in September which of you miscreants will show up? We need to get this sorted


put me down as a maybe. Depends on my work schedule.


----------



## Supine (Jul 27, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> If I set a date for a bbq in September which of you miscreants will show up? We need to get this sorted



Me. If I can check out your boat


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 27, 2017)

Supine said:


> Me. If I can check out your boat


No mast, so it's bring your own oar...

ETA Now I'm worried that I shouldn't be making a joke about something so disastrous, so sorry twentythreedom.  I will be there if I can and I will bring food.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 27, 2017)

Cool. A Saturday is probably best, right? 

Boat is fucked atm but available for viewing if needed 

I will consult some chicken entrails and my calendar


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 17, 2017)

Weymouth Carnival was yesterday  We had the Red Arrows 

Err OK so the Weymouth BBQ meet up is TBC shortly, as soon as I find a live chicken. Or a seagull, there's usually several of the cunts on my roof screeching


----------

